
Coins thrown into plane engine by elderly passenger for 'luck' - azuajef
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-40421811
======
kasparsklavins
Hadn't noticed up until now that getting near the plane engines during
boarding isnt all that difficult.

Would this call for more regulations?

~~~
bdcravens
Perhaps security posted by the plane? With resulting higher prices per ticket
to pay for said security.

~~~
flagonofbeer
Could repurpose some of the TSA staff, and push one in every now and again for
luck (and reduced costs).

If we start down this path, we'll have to have a government bod give our cars
a once over before we drive anywhere.

------
polygot
> She told police she launched the coins [into the airplane's engine] as she
> "prayed for safety" on Tuesday.

Seems a bit counter intuitive to me

------
overdunk
But for christ's sake, I hope these god damned engines can handle an amount of
coin-sized pebbles or gravel swept up into the intake by fortuitous air
currents.

~~~
voycey
They test them for bird strikes
[https://youtu.be/_jfXX7qppbc](https://youtu.be/_jfXX7qppbc)

But I guess a small piece of metal might do more damage

~~~
voycey
"The engine does not have to remain functional after the test, but it must not
cause significant damage to the rest of the aircraft. " oh

~~~
Doxin
Point being that most aircraft can fly just fine with one of its engines
disabled.

